# LMS 5202 Telescoping Lead Screw Cover



## ChazzC (Jan 10, 2021)

UPDATE January 26, 2021:

I went ahead and purchased the LMS 14" - 16" Lead Screw Cover Kit (and their Cross Slide Extended Travel Kit for Black DRO lathes), figuring to do both at the same time to save multiple dis-assemblies. I'm in the middle of the modifications, I will post once they are complete and I have some experience with them.


Chazz

----------------------------------------

Hi,

After playing with making a set of feed screw covers per StevoDee's YouTube video and having some issues with the telescoping tubes (a little tight, and don't like to compress/return), I discovered that Little Machine Shop has a kit. Has anyone installed these, and if so, how are they working out?


Thanks!


----------



## jdm23 (Jan 26, 2021)

On the same note, has anyone a source for a 550mm lathe leadscrew covers?


----------



## ChazzC (Jan 26, 2021)

jdm23 said:


> On the same note, has anyone a source for a 550mm lathe leadscrew covers?


Once I have completed my installation I'll see how much "extra" length the 14" - 16" can handle.


----------



## ChazzC (Feb 10, 2021)

ChazzC said:


> Once I have completed my installation I'll see how much "extra" length the 14" - 16" can handle.


@jdm23 

Fully extended, the 14" - 16" covers are about 13-1/2"; they might yield another 1" - 2", but I'm not sure how reliable they would be. On my lathe, I lost about 3" travel at the tailstock end (no change at the headstock end - saddle bumps into the motor housing just before the apron would bump the telescoping cover retainer), so I have 10-3/4" total travel.

You may want to try asking Chris Wood at Little Machine Shop (info@littlemachineshop.com).


----------



## jdm23 (Feb 10, 2021)

Thank you for updating.
I have found a suitable size from an AliX seller which stocks a complete range. One has to look for "Spiral steel tape shield for screw". They do not supply the flanges, but making them will be interesting. That, plus a piece of bellows for protecting the way did not come cheap, but a are worth upgrade in my opinion.


----------



## aliva (Feb 11, 2021)

Check this https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## jdm23 (Feb 12, 2021)

aliva said:


> Check this


That is a rubber cylindrical bellows.
They expand when compressed, and if short enough to fit one side, then have not enough reach on the other. 
I was referring to steel spring screw protectors and flat concertina bellows.


----------



## jdm23 (Jun 2, 2021)

Hooking on this thread again, finally I got around to fit the spring type leadscrew protectors. For the "standard" 250x550 Chinese lathe the perfect size is 50 - 500 - 30 - 44 which are the length in mm of the spring fully compressed, fully extended, and the inside and outside diameters.

These is very little increase in force needed to move the carriage, and the spring can be completely retracted in the unlikely even one need to bring the carriage all the way to one end or the other.

The flanges are made from suitable tubing, turned and bored to size, welded to sheet metal. If you get the right thickness of the latter for the fixed ones the center of the ring will be coaxial with the leadscrew.

Two spacers are needed to position the flanges centered on the leadscrew, and mark the holes which have to be drilled and tapped on the bed and apron. They can be made from any friendly material, i used wood and an hard hose, visible in the picture.

As with any fabrication, making the flanges to a decent level takes quite a bit of time, but I am happy to not have to babysit the leadscrew anymore for cleanliness or safety.


----------



## hman (Jun 3, 2021)

@ChazzC - I've owned two 9x20 lathes, and was always hoping to find such a set of covers!  Toobad LMS did not offer them at the time.  Good for you, that you found and were able to install them!

PS to either you or @jdm23 - did LMS or the Chinese supplier offer any suggestion as to how often (and how) to lubricate the leadscrew?


----------

